# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Kingston Message Board >  What a beautiful day at Firefly!

## Firefly Cottages

What a beautiful day here at Firefly Beach Cottages and Secret Cabins. I love the weather today,that slight breeze, no rain and the sun is shining. Watching the hummingbirds and the bees fight amongst themselves at the feeders. Butterflies here and there. Great, interesting and comfortable place to stay. :Cool:

----------

